# Reference photos?



## starfast (Aug 30, 2014)

I have lots of pictures of my horse  here A lot of them are front view, because I lover her facial markings. Let me know if you end up using one


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

What sort of poses are you after? I've got gazillions of photos of horses and dogs xD


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Ursula by Erika | Photobucket

Here's a whole gallery of my horse. Feel free to reference away. All I ask is that you show me what you do with them, if you use any of them. I just want to see what you come up with.


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

kiltsrhott said:


> Ursula by Erika | Photobucket
> 
> Here's a whole gallery of my horse. Feel free to reference away. All I ask is that you show me what you do with them, if you use any of them. I just want to see what you come up with.


 hey, im so sorry - do you have any not on photobucket as my computer wont let me on it!:sad:


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

thank you so much for all the photos! tracer, any pose is fine!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I chose a few that I thought might be interesting to reference and attached them to this post... Hopefully that works for you. I can post more, if you want others to choose from.


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

:loveshower:Thank you! I LOVE your horse!!:loveshower:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


>


aargh nooo my computer's not letting me see any of them! :sad:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If this one works, I can redo them all like this.


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If this one works, I can redo them all like this.


im so sorry, that one's just a blue box! sorry:sad:


----------

